
The secret nuclear bunker built as the UK's last hope - PuffinBlue
http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20170103-the-secret-nuclear-bunker-built-as-the-uks-last-hope
======
PuffinBlue
There is also an accompanying 360 video here:

[https://www.facebook.com/BBCFuture/videos/vb.279678448760878...](https://www.facebook.com/BBCFuture/videos/vb.279678448760878/1228592763891161/?type=2&theater)

